# how late can a new hive be started?



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I asked this on the end of another post and thought, That should be a new thread.
So, how late in the year can hives be started? I figured the ag. zone would make a difference, so I am in zone 7, centeral Oklahoma. south of Shawnee East of Norman.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Several things I would take into concideration: 1. do you have drawn comb or new comb. Drawn comb is much easier on new hives. They don't spend so much time drawing it out--more time packing it with food, brood and pollen. 2. If you are willing to feed them you can do it much later.. Your zone is like ours and we usually don't get frost until Oct. at the earliest and you'll have something in bloom that they can work for food and pollen but they are going to need to be in the hive--drawing out wax . IMHO I would not do it any later that Aug. And then feed them 1:1 sugar water and keep it on until they will not take in any longer... We always rob our hives in mid July and plant the buckwheat so it has started to bloom at this time. That way they are filling their comb with dark, heavy honey and with 2 arce of buckwheat it doesn't take long and they have filled any empty frames with it... 

Here in NC, we leave one deep super with brood and bees and one deep full of honey for winter. They seem to mange to survive very well this way. Good luck.


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

Thanks that gives me a point of referance to keep in mind.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Do you have any other hives?

Here in zone 5, there is an experienced beekeeper who starts several nucs with bought queens as late as mid-August.

BUT, he keeps feed on them, and in the Fall, he breaks down a weak hive to give the bees in the nuc more strength. He winters them over with one nuc on top of the other, agains a wall as a windbreak.


----------

